# Sticky  SOTM - December 2022 - Poll #1 of 2



## Reed Lukens

Choose your favorite 🤠

1) bottlecap - 1st entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I got from a store but help me out here . Why is it you use steel wool rub down a oil finish and not high grit paper ? From I read different? Works a treat tho No clue. I'm new to using it. I never used to do anything in between oil coats. After reading and seeing people use steel wool, I...




www.slingshotforum.com








2) bottlecap - 2nd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com








3) MOJAVE MO
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I got from a store but help me out here . Why is it you use steel wool rub down a oil finish and not high grit paper ? From I read different? Works a treat tho No clue. I'm new to using it. I never used to do anything in between oil coats. After reading and seeing people use steel wool, I...




www.slingshotforum.com








4) Portboy
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com








5) Ibojoe - 1st entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com







6) skarrd - 1st entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com








7) Roll Fast
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com








8) brucered
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com








9) SlingScott 1st entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


found a possible :) :) :)




www.slingshotforum.com








10) SlingScott 2nd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ibojoe

Number 5 is not an entry. I was just using MO’s Challice for a template.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Number 5 is not an entry. I was just using MO’s Challice for a template.


So I guess my vote for that frame won’t count? 🤣


----------



## Ibojoe

It is an awesome frame.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Bump - last day to vote.


----------

